# Theoretical Hoosier State Revival



## Anthony V (Nov 1, 2020)

Let's say Indiana someday gets serious about passenger rail and makes the revival of the Hoosier State a priority. If such should ever come true, the train should not return in its most recent form (a corridor train to fill in the gaps in a LD train's schedule, as the service had a poor schedule, which was a major factor in limiting ridership, resulting in the train's discontinuance). Instead, it should return as a twice daily service between CHI-IND with a schedule independent of that of the _Cardinal_. In addition, one RT should continue on to CIN, and the other to Louisville, Nashville, and Atlanta. If the Cardinal ever goes daily in conjunction with this, that would mean three daily RT's between CHI-IND, and two between CHI-CIN. Yes, I know this will probably never happen. That's why I said "theoretical."


----------



## sttom (Nov 1, 2020)

Personally I would recommend 4x daily just so the route is more useful considering the distance between Chicago and Indianapolis is 196 miles which could be done in 3 hours if there were serious about getting the track up to 60 mph condition. 

If we were to get more funding for Amtrak, I personally thing any planned route that serves 3 states should be a national concern anyways. Since there really isn't a way you can say a train running through and serving 3 states isn't an interstate service.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 1, 2020)

You whole premise breaks down with "Let's say Indiana someday gets serious about passenger rail."


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 1, 2020)

MikefromCrete said:


> You whole premise breaks down with "Let's say Indiana someday gets serious about passenger rail."



Don't disagree with your post, but "getting serious" seems to depend on several factors, one of which is the State's leadership and what they believe to be in the best interest of the State. Ohio was "getting serious" for 2-4 years until an election caused a new Administration to arrive in Columbus. Had the previous Administration been returned to Office, I do believe some form of intercity rail service within my State would have happened.


----------



## west point (Nov 2, 2020)

But an expensive upgrade of the tracks are needed to get travel time under 3 hours. Of course a big help would be Amtracks south of the Lake into CHI.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 11, 2020)

South of th eLake would actually have no benefit to the Hoosier State/Cardinal at all. It's a completely different approach to Chicago. 

Atlanta-Chicago could probably be a stand alone train without state funds being needed. That should be over 750 miles.


----------



## neroden (Nov 11, 2020)

MikefromCrete said:


> You whole premise breaks down with "Let's say Indiana someday gets serious about passenger rail."


No, no, he said "someday". Maybe in 2100?

....OK, OK, enough bleak humor. I suggest a Daily Cardinal, Hoosier State twice a day in addition, move the Munster station to interchange with the new South Shore Line West Lake Corridor which is being built. Should be doable shortly after pigs fly.


----------



## sttom (Nov 11, 2020)

west point said:


> But an expensive upgrade of the tracks are needed to get travel time under 3 hours. Of course a big help would be Amtracks south of the Lake into CHI.



The cost of upgrading tracks is fairly cheap compared to other modes of transportation. The route being about 200 miles would cost around $600 million to double track up to 80 mph standards. A comparable highway would run closer to $3 billion. 



Seaboard92 said:


> Atlanta-Chicago could probably be a stand alone train without state funds being needed. That should be over 750 miles.



A Midwest to the South route could take any one of three routes. A Chicago - Indianapolis - Louisville - Nashville - Chattanooga - Atlanta Route, a Chicago - Terre Haute - Evansville, KY - Nashville - Chattanooga - Atlanta Route or follow the City of New Orleans to Memphis and run to Birmingham via Tupelo, MS down to Montgomery then on to Jacksonville via Valdosta, GA. Pretty much all of these routes either have, have had or could use extra service beyond a once a day long distance train.


----------



## railiner (Nov 11, 2020)

sttom said:


> The cost of upgrading tracks is fairly cheap compared to other modes of transportation. The route being about 200 miles would cost around $600 million to double track up to 80 mph standards. A comparable highway would run closer to $3 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> A Midwest to the South route could take any one of three routes. A Chicago - Indianapolis - Louisville - Nashville - Chattanooga - Atlanta Route, a Chicago - Terre Haute - Evansville, KY - Nashville - Chattanooga - Atlanta Route or follow the City of New Orleans to Memphis and run to Birmingham via Tupelo, MS down to Montgomery then on to Jacksonville via Valdosta, GA. Pretty much all of these routes either have, have had or could use extra service beyond a once a day long distance train.


What about the pre-Amtrak, ICG-CofG-SCL “City of Miami” route, diverging from the CONO route at Fulton, Ky., then via Jackson, Tn., Corinth, Ms., to Birmingham, Al., then via Columbus and Albany, Ga. to Jacksonville, Fl.?
Not sure if that entire route is still good, but of all the Chicago/Florida routes, it was the fastest, although missed a lot of major cities...


----------



## sttom (Nov 11, 2020)

railiner said:


> What about the pre-Amtrak, ICG-CofG-SCL “City of Miami” route, diverging from the CONO route at Fulton, Ky., then via Jackson, Tn., Corinth, Ms., to Birmingham, Al., then via Columbus and Albany, Ga. to Jacksonville, Fl.?
> Not sure if that entire route is still good, but of all the Chicago/Florida routes, it was the fastest, although missed a lot of major cities...


Its mostly intact, but Open Rails shows most of the line after Birmingham as a "branch line" so who knows what state its in.


----------

